# Holster for the Millenium Pro 9mm



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

Anyone know of a good IWB holster for this model?

Thanks


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I'd be willing to bet the Galco boys will have an idea. Give Bill King (Old Padawan) a call. I'm sure he'll have plenty of suggestions. 1-800-874-2526 X1011


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

There still isn't much available for the Mill Pro pistols.

I got a High Noon Holster IWB for my PT745.


----------



## HandGunNewbie! (Dec 13, 2008)

Crossbreed Super Tuck...Check it:

http://www.crossbreedholsters.com/beltslide.html

Bo


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

Thanks. Yep it sure doesn't appear theres a lot out there for the Pro's yet. I'll probably order a Galco Stow'nGo.


----------

